# Adding a puppy to my family



## mom2b (Jan 15, 2010)

Hi my name is Lori and I am new to this site. A friend of mine told me about this site and thought maybe you could all help me or at least point me in the right direction. I am looking for a puppy who is cute, healthy, lively and from a good breeder sex is not important. I live in northern PA near State College, and there are so many breeders to chose from I wouldn't even know where to start. I have d one a search and a few names came up but I am overwhelmed at the amount of information out there.

Any help or adive would be greatly appreciated.
thanks
Lori


----------



## capone (Dec 29, 2005)

Did you see the puppy on Pashes? It was just posted! He's simply adorable! She is a reputable breeder...I have a little boy from her and he's adorable!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Did you see the "Where did your dog come from" thread? That would be good for you to look through,
http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=39306

Welcome to SM!


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

:Welcome 2: Check out our breeder section, lots of puppies available right now: http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showforum=9

Good luck with your search.


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

Hiya

Im no help as im from the UK but just wanted to say welcome and good luck in finding a new puppy. Looks like your doing your research which is great and im sure someone on hear will know of some good breeders. I know how hard it can be, there are not that many here in the UK or at least not good ones! Just make sure you take your time though and when you do find one make sur everything feels 100% ok to you


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Welcome! Since you're in PA, you can try calling Bevway and Josymir. If you are willing to fly or ship, then there are many many options for adorable puppies right now throughout the country. Make sure you refer to the AMA member list that's been pinned in the "How to Select a Breeder" thread. Good luck!


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

:welcome1: Lots of good advice on SM. 

Tina


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

:Welcome 4: glad you joined us and hope you find your meant to be puppy, there is a lot of good information already from other SM members and when you decide and find him please post pictures.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I think that Josy from Josymir Maltese is pretty close to you. She's very nice and has some beautiful Malts. Give her a call. Good luck.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

you came to the right place .. welcome  and good luck on your search. you were given some good breeders here already

Kat


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Also, there are going to be some dog shows coming up in PA this spring. I think it would be a great idea for you to get out there and try to meet folks at the shows.


----------



## mom2b (Jan 15, 2010)

Thank you everyone for the warm welcome. I have taken your advice and started doing some research on this. I am noticing there is a price difference between breeders, they can range between $1800 to $5000 for girls and $1300 to $3500 fpr boys. How do you decide how much is too much or too little and why is there such a difference in price?
I am new to all this so your help is appreciated
Lori


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (Mom2B @ Feb 6 2010, 10:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=882764


> Thank you everyone for the warm welcome. I have taken your advice and started doing some research on this. *I am noticing there is a price difference between breeders, they can range between $1800 to $5000 for girls and $1300 to $3500 fpr boys. How do you decide how much is too much or too little and why is there such a difference in price?*[/B]


Good question! LOL I wish I knew. If you have a question about a particular breeder, whether one is reputable or not, just let us know. You can pay what you want to pay for a for a malt in those price ranges but the higher the price, does not mean that a malt is better by no means, so don't go by that. A lot of people have a budget, especially in this recession, and a lot of reputable malt breeders have lowered their puppy prices.


----------



## mom2b (Jan 15, 2010)

QUOTE


> If you have a question about a particular breeder, whether one is reputable or not, just let us know.[/B]


I hate to mention anyone by name so I will say I was looking at the highest one in northern PA who ranges $3500 boys and $5000 for girls and others in PA with equally as nice pups at about half that much. It is very puzzling! :smpullhair: 
thank all for your help
Lori


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (Mom2B @ Feb 8 2010, 03:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=883269


> QUOTE





> If you have a question about a particular breeder, whether one is reputable or not, just let us know.[/B]


I hate to mention anyone by name so I will say I was looking at the highest one in northern PA who ranges $3500 boys and $5000 for girls and others in PA with equally as nice pups at about half that much. It is very puzzling! :smpullhair: 
thank all for your help
Lori
[/B][/QUOTE]

Who Chrisman? It's okay to say names here, as long as it's nothing bad about them, just factual info.
Those are "Chrisman" prices, but yes, the other breeders have equally adorable and healthy pups, as long as they're from reputable. Good luck.


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

These are cute too http://tajonmaltese.com/puppies/puppies.html and from a great breeder


----------



## mom2b (Jan 15, 2010)

QUOTE (EmmasMommy @ Feb 8 2010, 05:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=883310


> These are cute too http://tajonmaltese.com/puppies/puppies.html and from a great breeder[/B]


You are right, they are adorable! I was hoping to get a puppy I didn't have to fly in but if I can't find one within driving distance I will certainly look into her. I have started contacting some breeders and a friend of mine is calling some for me and "screening them" since she has more experience with buying a dog and some have been very nice and helpful and some haven't. It is such a hard decision to make and it is such a big investment how do you ultimately decide! It is a little overwhelming.
L


----------

